# ecouter france info



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

j'aimerai ecouter france info mais on me demande d'installer windws media 
je l'ai installé mais a chaque tentative de connexion on me renvoie sur le lien de telecharger wind media : qui faire?


merci


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2004)

donc le site c'est http://www.radiofrance.fr/index.php?host=france-info.com

bon ça marche chez moi :mouais:  safari 1,2,3 et 10,3,5 ... si tu vas dnas le menu aide/modules installes as tu windows media player
ideo/x-ms-wm
Windows Media
wm

application/x-mplayer2
Windows Media

video/x-ms-wmv
Windows Media
wmv

video/x-ms-asf
Windows Media
asx

application/asx
Windows Media

audio/x-ms-wax
Windows Media
wax

video/x-ms-asf-plugin
Windows Media

application/x-ms-wmd
Windows Media
wmd

video/x-ms-wmp
Windows Media
wmp

video/x-ms-wmx
Windows Media
wmx

audio/x-ms-wma
Windows Media
wma

video/x-ms-wvx
Windows Media
wvx


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

bonjour naas

touj la pour me secourir , MERCI !!!!     

alors voila ,  j'ai tt comme toi mais de choses bizararres surviennent:

 en cliquant sur "ecouter en direct" sa me dit que j'ai pas le module mais en cliquant sur "vous voulez aller a la page...." la radio se met en route et j'ai le wind media ouvert dans mon dock

apres lecture de ton message je refais un essai , la on ne me dit plus que j'ai pas le module, la radio se met en route, pas de wind dans mon dock mais elle se coupe si je reduit la fenetre

les mysteres de l'informatique sont infinis , tampi ....je ne reduira pas la fenetre


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2004)

Hello.
    Un truc que peu de gens savent c'est que radio france emmet aussi en flux Ogg Vorbis ce qui permet de se passer de WMP.
    Sur le site de radio france ca ne saute pas aux yeux (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire ...) mais les adresses des différents flux ogg sont sur cette page en bas.
    Il suffit de faire un copier collé de l'adresse qui t'interesse dans le champs dédié aux flux de MPlayer et ca roule 

 Edit: a priori ca doit marcher aussi dans iTunes et couictime avec le plug-in dont il est fait mention sur la page de radio france.


----------



## CBi (11 Septembre 2004)

J'ai installé le plug-in Vogg Orbis qui permet effectivement de lire des fichiers sur Itunes, mais par contre, pour recevoir radio-france en stream Vogg orbis,... rien à faire. Ou alors je m'y prend mal ?

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à écouter france-info via itunes ?


----------



## CBi (11 Septembre 2004)

Et au passage, Ogg Vorbis est devenu Vogg Orbis dans mon message !!! 

Urbis et Orbis... C'est plus universel non ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à écouter france-info via itunes ?




trop compliqué pour moi , je me resigne a ecouter avec wind media


----------



## JPTK (12 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> trop compliqué pour moi , je me resigne a ecouter avec wind media




On peut pas écouter du stream ogg ou wmp via itunes. Moi j'ai renoncé également pour écouter le ogg en stream, je préfère passer par safari et le plug in windoz media pour écouter france inter et culture.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On peut pas écouter du stream ogg ou wmp via itunes. Moi j'ai renoncé également pour écouter le ogg en stream, je préfère passer par safari et le plug in windoz media pour écouter france inter et culture.



Moi j'y etais parvenu sans probleme en utilisant mplayer. Par contre j'ai pas essayé avec iTunes et le plug-in couictime pour le .ogg. Je tenterais le coup demain (la c'est boulot et pécé...  )


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2004)

Bon alors j'ai essayé le stream en .ogg avec le plug-in QuickTime. Et bien, ni QT ni iTunes ne sont parvenus a lire le flux.
Par contre je confirme que ca marche tres bien avec mlplayer et aussi avec VLC.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

Salut

 Le plugin pour lire les .ogg avec QT et iTunes ne fonctionne pas pour les flux (radios en direct par exemple). Pour écouter le flux en .ogg de France Info il faut donc passer par un autre logiciel (il y en a 2 ou 3 je crois, a chercher sur www.macupdate.com), mais à vrai dire la qualité n'est pas terrible.

 J'aime bien le logiciel LA Radios (http://www.supinfo-projects.com/fr/2004/laradiosen/), qui permet d'écouter via WMP mais sans ouvrir celui-ci (plutôt lourdingue). En plus c'est fait par des Français et les radios de Radio France sont préprogrammées !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2004)

gurruchaga a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Le plugin pour lire les .ogg avec QT et iTunes ne fonctionne pas pour les flux (radios en direct par exemple). Pour écouter le flux en .ogg de France Info il faut donc passer par un autre logiciel (il y en a 2 ou 3 je crois, a chercher sur www.macupdate.com),



Euh c'est pas ce que je viens de dire ca?    

Si non la suite de ton post est interessante...


----------



## Le Visiteur (31 Août 2006)

gurruchaga a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> 
> J'aime bien le logiciel LA Radios (http://www.supinfo-projects.com/fr/2004/laradiosen/), qui permet d'écouter via WMP mais sans ouvrir celui-ci (plutôt lourdingue). En plus c'est fait par des Français et les radios de Radio France sont préprogrammées !



Bonjour,
Je viens de le télécharger. Je l'essaie et ... rien pas de son !??   
Vérification : le dossier dans Application est OK, j'ai la fenêtre de Laradio ouverte, la séléction est sur FIP, mais toujours pas de son !!   
Une idée ??


----------



## CBi (31 Août 2006)

Une recherche sur le forum vous donnera des indications pour écouter France Info facilement avec iTunes, par exemple ici.

Il me semble qu'il y a eu depuis une méthode totalement gratuite mais je ne la retrouve plus.


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2006)

Il y a des flux mp3

*Basse D&#233;finition : *

France Inter
France Info
France Culture
France Musique
FIP
Le Mouv'
France Vivace
France Bleu IdF

*Haute D&#233;finition :* 

France Inter
France Culture
France Musique
FIP
Le Mouv'
France Vivace
France Bleu IdF


_Edit : grill&#233; de 2 ans par jpmiss _


----------



## lumai (31 Août 2006)

Une autre possibilit&#233; est sous tiger d'utiliser le widget maradio. Il faut juste avoir flip4mac d'install&#233; (qui permet de se passer de wmp) et realone 10. Les liens sont donn&#233;s sur la page de maradio. 
Beaucoup de radios par d&#233;faut y sont rentr&#233;es dont les nationales de radio france.


----------



## Le Visiteur (31 Août 2006)

Bon ben, j'ai essayé la solution *lumai*, sans plus de succès  
Par contre avec toi CHAPEAU une demi seconde après j'écoutais ma radio favorite     
Tout ça sans avoir à télécharger quoi que ce soit !
En fait, vos mieux rester simple pour les novices comme moi  



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des flux mp3
> 
> *Basse Définition : *
> 
> ...


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2006)

Le Visiteur a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça sans avoir à télécharger quoi que ce soit !



Safari > Fenêtre > Téléchargements


----------



## Le Visiteur (31 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Safari > Fenêtre > Téléchargements



OK ! Je voulais dire sans avoir à faire de recherche.     Puisque le lien ce charge de tout ! 
Par contre, sans vouloir jouer les trouble-fêtes.
La version dispo sur PC est vraiment sympa, avec toutes les infos disponibles. 
T'inquiètes !   
Je vais pas changer d'ordi pour ça, ni pour rien d'autre d'ailleurs !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> _Edit : grillé de 2 ans par jpmiss _


Ah ben nan, à l'époque c'etait du flux en .ogg pas en .mp3


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben nan, à l'époque c'etait du flux en .ogg pas en .mp3



Il est modeste en plus  
Au passage il y a un moyen de rajouter ces flux mp3 à la liste des radios et non pas dans la bibliothèque iTunes ?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Il est modeste en plus
> Au passage il y a un moyen de rajouter ces flux mp3 &#224; la liste des radios et non pas dans la biblioth&#232;que iTunes ?



Sujet abondamment trait&#233;. Fais une recherche


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Août 2006)

Je ne la sentais pas venir celle-ci  




> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## TRN (2 Septembre 2006)

bonjour

suis tj a la recherche du media center parfait !!!

comment rajouter des radios en "live" dans front row???

Merci a vous


----------



## albanet (22 Mars 2011)

voila qui devrait vous intéresser :


http://www.radiofrance.fr/boite-a-outils/faq/


----------

